# Star Wars, The Martial Arts Connection



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2002)

Its an interesting read....


> Count Dooku clearly does things his own way, but his ideology is not the only thing that sets him apart. His lightsaber handle design is unique among the Jedi weapons fans have seen to date in the saga.
> 
> The distinctive curved lightsaber first appeared in early sketches of the new Sith enemy, and this direction was later expanded with the help of Art Department Assistant Roel Robles, who brought in some of his own cultural roots to the design table.
> 
> ...



More info available thru http://www.starwars.com


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2002)

very cool!!  i can't wait for it to come to dvd..... november 11th i believe the date is


----------

